# Scope and pin size.



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

What size pins do you use with what power scope??

Having a hard time seeing my .19 pin with a 6X scope. Is putting a .29 pin the answer?


----------



## gljones (Mar 1, 2006)

right now I'm shooting an antique sure-loc with a fatboy 2X scope. Looking to upgrade as soon as I can afford it.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Just my 2 cents*



GATOR-EYE said:


> What size pins do you use with what power scope??
> 
> Having a hard time seeing my .19 pin with a 6X scope. Is putting a .29 pin the answer?


The .19 pin is small enough, the problem might be the 6x lens, might try a 4x or even a 2x. Hows your eye sight? It maybe thats to lens for to be able to focus.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The more power you use the bigger your pin needs to be usually. I use a .039 with my 4X and 6X outside....indoors I use a stick on dot that is even bigger.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Hornet, you say you stick a dot on with a 6X power scope...Are you putting a dot big enough to cover the "X"????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yep....or close to it.

I think the introduction of these itty bitty fibers has given way to a whole new set of problems for a lot of archers......trying to aim to fine.:wink: 

Seriously do we really need to have a fiber the size of a hair to shoot something? IF you want something that small then I would say get rid of the fiber all together and shoot a True Spot or something like that or a ring....


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep....or close to it.
> 
> I think the introduction of these itty bitty fibers has given way to a whole new set of problems for a lot of archers......trying to aim to fine.:wink:
> 
> Seriously do we really need to have a fiber the size of a hair to shoot something? IF you want something that small then I would say get rid of the fiber all together and shoot a True Spot or something like that or a ring....


Good Point BH


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

*Hi-jack my own thread*

I ve tried the dots before and had a hard time centering the DOT. such a hard time that I gave up on them.....

Any helpful hints???


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Have you tried a tru-spot lens? It is the one piece of equipment I will never toe a line without again......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GATOR-EYE said:


> I ve tried the dots before and had a hard time centering the DOT. such a hard time that I gave up on them.....
> 
> Any helpful hints???


Yep....use the template that comes with the stickers.:wink: :doh:


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep....use the template that comes with the stickers.:wink: :doh:



I must be crosseyed.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*What about ?*

I never here much about using circles.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

dhunt1 said:


> I never here much about using circles.


I like circles.. cheap test.. get a reinforcement, like you use to repair loose leaf pages... try it.. you may like it.. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GATOR-EYE said:


> I must be crosseyed.


Unless you shoot a 1.75" scope.. then ya have to make your own template.. :wink: :noidea:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Circles are the way to go for me. I can see the X, nothing is covering it up. Put it in the middle and start your shot execution.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*CIrcles*

Do you use them for outdoor field?


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've been using a circle indoors and out for over two years now. Even shot some 3D with it. It's the only way to go for me. I am so much more relaxed that way. Stare at the X and execute.:nod: I am a "peeker" and I keep dropping or moving my arm left/right to see the X if I cover it up. A circle has been the answer for me.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Size*

What size scope and lense combo do you find most effective?


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

I use a 42mm .5dia with a .029 razor pin
my own mod for a light collector


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

dhunt1 said:


> What size scope and lense combo do you find most effective?


I am using a CR target housing (1.250 field of view)....with a 4 or 6.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Scopes*

Pics help...thanks! Anyone else?


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*Fld sights*

Dots are fine indoors but for field I much prefer crosshairs. I like .018 mono in orange. It turns very dark over white and glows orange on black. With crosshairs you'll look at your target, not the redicle, which is very important in the wind, even if you bubble for wind you must allow for energy loss while keeping track of center, as with rifles shooting 100's of yds, with field 50 - 80 yds is similar. When my eyes were good I prefered 2x-3x lens, but now just to focus I must use 3x - 4x power. A large field of view helps you to relax with your target.

--doyle--


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Scopes*

Do you find that a larger scope for field is best or a target model with a clear housing to let in more light?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

dhunt1 said:


> Do you find that a larger scope for field is best or a target model with a clear housing to let in more light?


I don't find light transmission to be a problem.. and a larger scope may cause you interference problems at long range settings.. take it from one who experienced that with a large 3D scope when shot at 80yds...  :lol: (depending on your peep height.. :wink


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I don't find light transmission to be a problem.. and a larger scope may cause you interference problems at long range settings.. take it from one who experienced that with a large 3D scope when shot at 80yds...  :lol: (depending on your peep height.. :wink




I remember this. It was a fun day.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I don't find light transmission to be a problem.. and a larger scope may cause you interference problems at long range settings.. take it from one who experienced that with a large 3D scope when shot at 80yds...  :lol: (depending on your peep height.. :wink


Well well...how was this not common knowldege. :noidea:

Welcome to field sticky


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

WV Has Been said:


> I remember this. It was a fun day.





Brown Hornet said:


> Well well...how was this not common knowldege. :noidea:
> 
> Welcome to field sticky


This is why we have a forum for field.. to teach dummies like me.. wish we'd have had this last year.. .:chortle: :wink:

Thanks to the team I was shooting with that day for lettin me take 4's on the over 65yd targets.. I was really having a tough time gettin em to ricochet from the bounce off the ground at 40...  :wink: :zip: :cheers:


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I think the introduction of these itty bitty fibers has given way to a whole new set of problems for a lot of archers......trying to aim to fine.:wink:


I couldn't agree more, try a ring or dot:

You can use a black dot and add a white dot to the center, by painting the center of a black dot. Spray some spray paint on some cardboard and dip an allen key into it and dot the center of the black dot. Larger allen key larger white dot :wink:

If you still have a problem trying find the X around the dot go to an art store buy a super fine point ink pen and draw a little X on the white dot, then the target will be floating and the X will stay put :tongue:


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Scopes*

This is what i was looking for....ideas on scope sizes and all the plus and minuses. So my question is do you prefer a Target scope and lets say a 4x or a different combination for all you Field needs. I like the stories on what definitely doesn't work.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

wolfface said:


> I couldn't agree more, try a ring or dot:
> 
> You can use a black dot and add a white dot to the center, by painting the center of a black dot. Spray some spray paint on some cardboard and dip an allen key into it and dot the center of the black dot. Larger allen key larger white dot :wink:
> 
> If you still have a problem trying find the X around the dot go to an art store buy a super fine point ink pen and draw a little X on the white dot, then the target will be floating and the X will stay put :tongue:


Or use a silver Sharpie. I do the same thing with my orange and green dits.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

indoors and out, i use crosshairs.

when i got back into shooting, i tried up pins with fibers, stick on dots, painted dots and almost every combo out there. my problem was i kept trying to look around the aiming device because i didnt like not seeing what i was aiming at.

with the crosshairs its a natural feeling. i look at my spot on the target and just let it float. nothing gets hidden. the crosshairs are dark indoors and outside, they catch enuff light to color. when it rains, i just take my lens out to keep from fogging or getting spotted.

if you've got a background in scoped rifles, this is a natural transition for you.


cr-apex 1 3/8" scope body, the target version and crosshair kit.

feathervisions 6x verde (flat) lens

super ball peep with 1/32"(micro) aperture for indoors and open area outdoors. 3/64" aperture for wooded areas.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*scope & redicle*



rock monkey said:


> indoors and out, i use crosshairs.
> 
> when i got back into shooting, i tried up pins with fibers, stick on dots, painted dots and almost every combo out there. my problem was i kept trying to look around the aiming device because i didnt like not seeing what i was aiming at.
> 
> ...



Well RM that looks only 2-of us with the crosshairs vote. You might try the orange mono its bright over black and still dark over white. I like 018 it never covers anything up.

maybe we helped someone -doyle-


----------

